# incredibly realistic shrimp lure



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

saw this on Facebook. 
new at ICAST from Live Target Lures.










this has to be the most realistic looking shrimp lure I have ever seen. 
looks like you could peel it and eat it. 
I didn't see the shrimp on their website yet, but they also make some really nice mullet looking lures in walking and twitch bait. now they need to make a suspending twitch bait that looks like a croaker.

www.livetargetlures.com


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Incredible........


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

smackdiddy just ordered 20 of them to use under his midcoast corks and billystix rod.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol..filbert

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought some shrimp bait at a fishing show a couple of years ago that looked pretty real. The treble hook was at the tail and when a fish hit it the bait would slide up the line so you could use it multiple times.

Forget the name but they were great.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

I did not see the shrimp on there website. more info please.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

At least 10% more realistic than the other ten shrimpie things I hardly throw..
JK That things pretty real looking.. prolly 20 bucks!! ..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> smackdiddy just ordered 20 of them to use under his midcoast corks and billystix rod.


It looks so real Gilroy is dreaming of the day he can mow enough yards to buy one for the grill...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Chongo said:


> I did not see the shrimp on there website. more info please.


its new and I didn't see shrimp on website either. 
not my style of lure, I just thought it was interesting. 
I like the mullet twitch bait. 
I'm sure if you contact them they would help you out. website say Bass Pro in Houston and Roy's tackle in Corpus are dealers.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*me either.....*



Chongo said:


> I did not see the shrimp on there website. more info please.


 No shrimp lures.......what's up? Just crank baits etc.:ac550:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

okmajek said:


> At least 10% more realistic than the other ten shrimpie things I hardly throw..
> JK That things pretty real looking.. prolly 20 bucks!! ..


But does it melt?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Doubleover said:


> But does it melt?


LOL!

At this point just buy the real thing.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Its not really accurate its tail is neither hott pink or lime green 
like most real shrimp !


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL!
> 
> At this point just buy the real thing.


I hear that. Exact molds of shrimp smeared with shrimp scent and a rattle insert then the whole contraption melts. Might as well buy a quart and be done with it


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I think this is the shrimp that Porkchop (see http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=345302&highlight=afraid+shrimp) can handle!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i have and will continue to use live shrimp AS WELL as arties, whatever it takes to catch fish. JMO. Like the way it looks though.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Mac-

Gilbert is just jealous that you fish all the time. 

We all know that you throw a few croak-er when no one is looking.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Id be curious to see the action on this.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Do they have a croaker model?


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i use their frog for freshwater....thing looks super real and works freaking awesome. real great quality, caught about 20 bass and it still looks new. they use gamakatsu hooks. pretty impressed with my frog. if the shrimp is anything like their frog, im in.... where and how much please


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/lateral-line/2013/07/icast-report-3-new-lures-made-me-go-hmmm


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Looks like a REAL dead shrimp.. Ever tried to work a dead shrimp for trout? You might get lucky and catch a couple.. But you gotta be ON'em. Thats if it dont melt first.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmm, VuDu I am sure loves them!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

AaronB said:


> Looks like a REAL dead shrimp.. Ever tried to work a dead shrimp for trout? You might get lucky and catch a couple.. But you gotta be ON'em. Thats if it dont melt first.


Huh?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have to agree with Mac..Last time I bought live shrimp they cost like 4 bucks a quart..Long time ago HU? I do buy a pound of fresh dead most trips for a rod or 2 on bottom at break time or lazy day..I feed mine (Dead Plastic)..With cork or without..Just gota find what they want..

I always have cast net and catch a shrimp or 2 and mostly mullet/crabs to use on bottom rod


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks very realistic. Now that makes me hungry for some shrimp. 


Russ


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking but I bet they'll be high. I just looked at their mullet twitchbait. Love the lure, goes for $14-$15 dollars though.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

i saw that on facebook too!! They said we're going to have to wait a couple months for it to come out. mannnnnn I wanna try this lure. they also said that its impregnated with real organic shrimp scent. it may not hook any fish yet but it already hooked me!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess if it is affordable then the next question is how strong is it and will it hold up?


----------



## jl8200 (Sep 30, 2014)

Academy has them in Lake Charles so im sure all the other Academy stores do too. They are 14 bucks so ill not be partaking in that.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

*Live Target Shrimp*

I have thrown on 2 trips. under midcoast cork and use procure shrimp.
have caught 4 trout all over 20". BL caught nothing but some dinks. BL's cousin throwing croaker only caught hard heads and gafftops. so they may be expensive but they do catch fish.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

I was given a few of these to try out. When i took them out of the package all the eyes fell off. I guess they forgot to glue them in. I have not tried them yet, im still using the Vudu shrimp i stocked up on 2 yrs ago. Why i need every size and color vudu is beyond me. I might need some help.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/LIVETARGET_Rigged_Shrimp_4pk/descpage-KSHRIMP.html

Great online place if you cant support local 1st


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Lj academy has them, steep in price. Picked up plenty vudus half off that work fine for me.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

They have them at the academy in Galveston. Also on academy's website.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would assume most academy stores have them. They were released 2 years ago.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

jl8200 said:


> Academy has them in Lake Charles so im sure all the other Academy stores do too. They are 14 bucks so ill not be partaking in that.


**** $14 bucks I can get a 100 real ones for that....lol :dance:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Shrimp*



whistlingdixie said:


> I guess if it is affordable then the next question is how strong is it and will it hold up?


Exactly what I was thinking! At $14 a pop no friggen way I'll ever know if they work. I get po'd when I buy a new mirror lure, skitter walk , etc.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I ordered 30 of those realistic shrimp a month ago.....should be here soon. $9.00


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Gander Mountain on 45N had them in stock, dont remember the price, seems like it was $12 pkg of 4. They catch fish.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

ddakota said:


> Gander Mountain on 45N had them in stock, dont remember the price, seems like it was $12 pkg of 4. They catch fish.


Id buy them for that price but $7 ea. NO WAY!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It looks so real Gilroy is dreaming of the day he can mow enough yards to buy one for the grill...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lol


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

JL8200 guilty of resurrecting a 2 year old thread...

How are they fishing y'all?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How about a mullet...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

14 a piece ? I would start fishing with live shrimp could at least get a quart !


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

artys only said:


> 14 a piece ? I would start fishing with live shrimp could at least get a quart !


That's funny. When we were kids, we started fishing with artificial, because it was cheaper than bait. Now you can fish with bait cheaper than (some) artificial. Full circle.

I don't know what that thing behaves like in the water, but it looks just like a shrimp on the table. If I could catch fish in the living room, that would be my bait.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

aguaflaca said:


> saw this on Facebook.
> new at ICAST from Live Target Lures.
> 
> 
> ...


You can get them at Marbrugers in Seabrook


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

$13.99 for a package of 4 online from Academy. Several colors available - I ordered 3 pkgs...white, brown and glow with green legs. We'll see.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought some last year. I think then it was $10 for a 4 pack of the smaller ones at Academy. Smaller surf trout tore them up pretty quick; vudu lasted me much longer.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I got them for $3.00/pk..10 to a pack.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL!
> 
> At this point just buy the real thing.


Lol.....I hear ya Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

For fish catching ability and holding up I will put up a 3 inch pink voo-doo under a Nexus 4 cork against that bait any time although it does look very good if it has good action. I have 1 on my popping rod that I have caught 20 trout on and probably 30 big gafftops. I tied it on in February, retied a few times and a little super glue and it works great. BuCee's is the cheapest for the Voo-doo's.


----------

